# Wyndham/Outrigger Relationship



## Jimag (Nov 26, 2017)

I recently stayed at Wyndham Waikiki Beach Walk and very much liked the property and its location.  I attended a sales presentation.  One of the benefits of owning a Wyndham Hawaii property was said to be that it entailed direct, not exchange, access to Outrigger properties.  My question is whether Outrigger access is a benefit that transfers with ownership at a Hawaii property, or whether such access is akin to VIP status and only transfers with developer purchased points.  *In other words, if I make a resale purchase of a contract at Waikiki Beach Walk, will I receive access to Outrigger resorts?*


----------



## Braindead (Nov 26, 2017)

Jimag said:


> I recently stayed at Wyndham Waikiki Beach Walk and very much liked the property and its location.  *In other words, if I make a resale purchase of a contract at Waikiki Beach Walk, will I receive access to Outrigger resorts?*


Yes you do receive access to Outrigger Resorts


----------



## Jimag (Nov 26, 2017)

Braindead said:


> Yes you do receive access to Outrigger Resorts


Thank you.


----------



## Avislo (Nov 26, 2017)

Here are the resorts I currently see in HI for Wyndham Club Pass/Access. 

Wyndham at Waikiki Beach Walk®

The Central Collection, Outrigger Resort Club® Resorts, CLUB WYNDHAM® Plus Resort
Makai Club

CLUB WYNDHAM® Plus Resort
Makai Club Cottages

CLUB WYNDHAM® Plus Resort
Wyndham Bali Hai Villas

CLUB WYNDHAM® Presidential Reserve Resort, CLUB WYNDHAM® Plus Resort, Outrigger Resort Club® Resorts
Wyndham Ka Eo Kai

CLUB WYNDHAM® Plus Resort


Kauai Beach Villas

CLUB WYNDHAM® Plus Resort


Wyndham Kona Hawaiian Resort

CLUB WYNDHAM® Plus Resort, Outrigger Resort Club® Resorts
Wyndham Mauna Loa Village

CLUB WYNDHAM® Plus Resort, Outrigger Resort Club® Resorts
Wyndham Royal Sea Cliff

CLUB WYNDHAM® Plus Resort, Outrigger Resort Club® Resorts
Wyndham Shearwater

CLUB WYNDHAM® Plus Resort
Wyndham Vacation Resorts Royal Garden at Waikiki

Outrigger Resort Club® Resorts, CLUB WYNDHAM® Plus Resort


----------



## uscav8r (Nov 27, 2017)

^^^ It doesn’t much matter being able to get into Outrigger Resorts that are already part of Club Wyndham. The key is whether one gets access to the Outrigger resorts that are NOT in Club Wyndham. 

For that, I thought one had to have a developer purchase of a Hawaii (Outrigger/Club Wyndham?) resort, but I could be mistaken per the following link:

https://www.myclubwyndham.com/mycw/...ip/contract-types/outrigger-resort-club.page?

Whatever the case, one can only book up to as many points one owns at an Outrigger resort. The points cost to stay at a non-Wyndham Outrigger are very high, though. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vice (Nov 27, 2017)

The two non-Club Wyndham Outrigger resorts that appeal to me are on Maui. As Chris mentioned, the points values required to stay are very high. The Kapalua Villas look very nice but there are no nights available for the next 12 months, which is the booking period showing available to me as a deeded resale Outrigger Wyndham owner. The Outrigger Maui Eldorado in Kaanapali is showing some availability in April, but the points for a week in a 1 Bedroom are 550,000.


----------



## Avislo (Nov 27, 2017)

Do you see all of the inventory for Outrigger in the various countries they have resorts/hotels in?


----------



## vice (Nov 27, 2017)

I don't see any other resorts other than the Hawaii Outrigger locations. I searched Australia and and nothing but the Club Wyndham locations popped up.


----------



## Avislo (Nov 27, 2017)

Thanks.


----------



## Jimag (Nov 27, 2017)

I really appreciate this conversation. 

Please let me rephrase my initial question based on information at www.myclubwyndham.com . . . Owner 101 . . . Knowledge Base . . . My Membership, where membership is detailed in three different aspects: 1. Ownership; 2. Contract Types; and 3. VIP Benefits.  Access to Outrigger resorts for a Wyndham owner flows from purchasing an interest at one of the "participating" Wyndham Hawaii properties.  (As an aside, has anyone seen a list of participating Hawaii properties?)  Apparently the contract of purchase of such a participating property provides for membership in the Outrigger Resort Club or ORC.  Benefits of ORC membership include "exclusive access to accommodations at select Outrigger hotels" (throughout Hawaii and Australia) as well as "priority reservations" and a "privileged holding period" for select Club Wyndham Plus Hawaii resorts (this sounds like a CWA analogue without smoothing MFs).  Although the information given under Owner 101 isn't clear, it appears that a contract of purchase at a participating Club Wyndham Plus Hawaii resort could also be called an Outrigger Resort Club Contract.  If that's the case, then resale of such a contract would include ORC membership.  Can anyone confirm this reasoning?  That leaves the question of where I can find a list of the "select Outrigger hotels" included in the ORC program.

As a separate matter, it is interesting to note that the information at Owner 101 lists the Margaritaville Vacation Club by Wyndham as an Ownership not as a Contract Type.  Do you think there is a practical membership distinction in classifying ORC and MVC differently?


----------



## Jimag (Nov 27, 2017)

Addendum:  At the Waikiki Beach Walk presentation the sales pitch touted Outrigger Access throughout Asia Pacific.  Comments on this thread seem to say that folks who presently have ORC membership only have access to Outrigger resorts in Hawaii.  That is a major disconnect.


----------



## Avislo (Nov 27, 2017)

Unless someone who owns at Wyndham Outrigger resorts come forth and confirm they see availability outside of HI, I would go with what the one owner posted above.


----------



## Jimag (Nov 27, 2017)

Jimag said:


> Addendum:  At the Waikiki Beach Walk presentation the sales pitch touted Outrigger Access throughout Asia Pacific.  Comments on this thread seem to say that folks who presently have ORC membership only have access to Outrigger resorts in Hawaii.  That is a major disconnect.


That's interesting given the following direct quote from the Owner 101 Webpage: "Outrigger Resort Club Contract:  This contract type represents ownership at a Outrigger Resort Club (ORC) by Wyndham location, which provides exclusive access to Outrigger resorts throughout Hawaii and *Australia*."


----------



## OutSkiing (Nov 27, 2017)

Outrigger is one of the most confusing subjects about Wyndham.  The old site used to have a list of Wyndham's that were considered inside the Wyndham Outrigger umbrella .. it was not all the Wyndham Hawaii locations nor were all the former Pahio resorts (on Kauai) included but some of them were. I do not see that list on the new Wyndham site.  

Here is an old thread that is informative on Outrigger:

https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php...wyndham-resale-in-hawaii.133367/#post-1599160

I have come to the conclusion that it doesn't much matter because if you can get the resort at the 10 month mark, then whether it was part of Wyndham Outrigger is mute. We have been able to reserve our desired Hawaii properties for late May, 2018 using no ARP privileges. In full disclosure, we don't travel to Hawaii often.

And regarding non-Wyndham outrigger locations I seriously doubt that Outrigger membership provides points access to those either. You can check out the Outrigger site here:  https://www.outrigger.com/ .

Bob


----------



## Jimag (Nov 28, 2017)

OutSkiing said:


> Outrigger is one of the most confusing subjects about Wyndham.  The old site used to have a list of Wyndham's that were considered inside the Wyndham Outrigger umbrella .. it was not all the Wyndham Hawaii locations nor were all the former Pahio resorts (on Kauai) included but some of them were. I do not see that list on the new Wyndham site.
> 
> Here is an old thread that is informative on Outrigger:
> 
> ...


Thanks, Bob, I will explore the Outrigger Website and see what I can learn from the old Tugbbs thread you provided.  The one thing that's become clear to me is the murkiness of the information on Wyndham's Outrigger Resort Club.  As I said earlier, the new Wyndham Website states that access to Outrigger resorts for a Wyndham owner (apparently including resale owners) flows from purchasing an interest at one of the "participating" Wyndham Hawaii properties -- the Website doesn't state what properties are participating.  Such purchase of a participating property is said to provide membership in the Outrigger Resort Club or ORC.  The Website states that the benefits of ORC membership include "exclusive access to accommodations at select Outrigger hotels" (throughout Hawaii and *Australia*) as well as "priority reservations" and a "privileged holding period" for select Club Wyndham Plus Hawaii resorts.  Earlier today Tug Member Vice reported being a deeded resale owner of a Wyndham/Outrigger contract who can book certain Hawaii Outrigger properties but no Outrigger properties in Australia.  This conflicts with the myclubwyndham.com Website statement that ORC membership entails "exclusive access" to Outrigger properties in both Hawaii and Australia.  It also conflicts with the presentation I received at Wyndham Waikiki Beach Walk -- not that I would rely on the presentation -- that implied to me that ownership would provide access to Outrigger properties more broadly in the Asia Pacific region.

I am a Wyndham owner at Midtown 45 in NYC and I visited Wyndham's Waikiki Beach Walk property a few months ago.  I attended a presentation and enjoyed the property and its location enough so that I am considering purchasing a resale contract there.  I also note the added benefit of relatively low MFs.  One of the attractive aspects of owning at Beach Walk is the potential crosswalk into Outrigger properties, which is why I'm trying to learn exactly what that benefit is.  A few minutes ago I accessed the www.myclubwyndham.com Website and found 20 Hawaii properties:  11 Club Wyndham Plus Resorts; four Outrigger Associate Resorts; one Outrigger Associate Hotel; and four WorldMark Club Pass Resorts.  When I tried to check the availability of the Outrigger properties I received the message "This resort is not eligible to book due to your membership type."  I assume a resale purchase of an interest in Waikiki Beach Walk will make the Hawaii Outrigger properties available to me.  As for Australia or other Asia Pacific Outrigger properties, like Tug Member Vice, I found only Wyndham properties in Australia -- no Outriggers appeared.  I went to www.outrigger.com, as suggested by Bob, and found to my surprise that no Outrigger properties are listed in Australia.  It appears to me that the Wyndham Website is not providing accurate information on the ORC program.  This makes me suspect either the accuracy of the information I was given at the Beach Walk presentation or my understanding of what was said.  I had hoped that ORC would provide access to a broader range of Outrigger properties.

Jim

P.S. After such a long winded post, I'm a little embarrassed to ask a final question.  Does anyone know what is the "Central Collection?"  As I noted in the previous paragraph, of the 20 Hawaii properties I can view on myclubwyndham.com, there are 11 Club Wyndham Plus Resorts, four Outrigger Associate Resorts, one Outrigger Associate Hotel, and four WorldMark Club Pass Resorts.  In addition, Waikiki Beach Walk and the Outrigger Waikiki Beach Resort are listed as members of "*The Central Collection*."  What's that?  It's not a defined term on the myclubwyndham.com Website.

P.P.S.  I found my copy of the Club Wyndham Plus Member's Directory 2014-2015.  The Outrigger Resort Club by Wyndham is described on pages 350-357.  Two Australia Outrigger Resorts are listed: Outrigger Surfers Paradise Resort and Twin Towns Resort in Queensland.  Perhaps the answer is that these two Australia resorts are no longer affiliated with Outrigger and the staffers who put together the myclubwyndham.com Website copied the information from old materials.  I also suspect that I misunderstood the sales person at Beach Walk regarding broad Asia Pacific access to Outrigger resorts. 

Sorry for all the unnecessary questions.


----------



## vice (Nov 28, 2017)

It is seriously doubted by some others in this thread, but non-Wyndham Outrigger locations can in fact be booked (thanks to the wonderful, new, vastly improved, easy, owner-friendly way to get the most out of your ownership website) using resale Outrigger Wyndham points (Waikiki Beach Walk in my case.) This is not a good use (value wise) of points in my opinion. First full weeks showing available are 595,000 in March for a week in 1 BR at Outrigger Kiahuna Plantation, 574,000 in March for a week in a 1 BR at Outrigger Royal Kahana, 553,000 in April for a week in a 1 BR at Outrigger Maui Eldorado. Waikiki Beach Resort and The Kapalua Villas show no nights available in the next 12 months.

Nothing regarding Outrigger locations is showing up in any way regarding Australia locations. Jimag mentioned two old ones in the above post, I believe Surfers Paradise has dropped the Outrigger affiliation and can currently be booked with any Wyndham points and there is no mention of Twin Towns resort in anything I currently have access to. 

I am not exactly sure what "The Central Collection" is, maybe it is where Wyndham keeps all of the good reservations that get cancelled but never show back up.



OutSkiing said:


> Outrigger is one of the most confusing subjects about Wyndham.  The old site used to have a list of Wyndham's that were considered inside the Wyndham Outrigger umbrella .. it was not all the Wyndham Hawaii locations nor were all the former Pahio resorts (on Kauai) included but some of them were. I do not see that list on the new Wyndham site.
> 
> Here is an old thread that is informative on Outrigger:
> 
> ...





Jimag said:


> Thanks, Bob, I will explore the Outrigger Website and see what I can learn from the old Tugbbs thread you provided.  The one thing that's become clear to me is the murkiness of the information on Wyndham's Outrigger Resort Club.  As I said earlier, the new Wyndham Website states that access to Outrigger resorts for a Wyndham owner (apparently including resale owners) flows from purchasing an interest at one of the "participating" Wyndham Hawaii properties -- the Website doesn't state what properties are participating.  Such purchase of a participating property is said to provide membership in the Outrigger Resort Club or ORC.  The Website states that the benefits of ORC membership include "exclusive access to accommodations at select Outrigger hotels" (throughout Hawaii and *Australia*) as well as "priority reservations" and a "privileged holding period" for select Club Wyndham Plus Hawaii resorts.  Earlier today Tug Member Vice reported being a deeded resale owner of a Wyndham/Outrigger contract who can book certain Hawaii Outrigger properties but no Outrigger properties in Australia.  This conflicts with the myclubwyndham.com Website statement that ORC membership entails "exclusive access" to Outrigger properties in both Hawaii and Australia.  It also conflicts with the presentation I received at Wyndham Waikiki Beach Walk -- not that I would rely on the presentation -- that implied to me that ownership would provide access to Outrigger properties more broadly in the Asia Pacific region.
> 
> I am a Wyndham owner at Midtown 45 in NYC and I visited Wyndham's Waikiki Beach Walk property a few months ago.  I attended a presentation and enjoyed the property and its location enough so that I am considering purchasing a resale contract there.  I also note the added benefit of relatively low MFs.  One of the attractive aspects of owning at Beach Walk is the potential crosswalk into Outrigger properties, which is why I'm trying to learn exactly what that benefit is.  A few minutes ago I accessed the www.myclubwyndham.com Website and found 20 Hawaii properties:  11 Club Wyndham Plus Resorts; four Outrigger Associate Resorts; one Outrigger Associate Hotel; and four WorldMark Club Pass Resorts.  When I tried to check the availability of the Outrigger properties I received the message "This resort is not eligible to book due to your membership type."  I assume a resale purchase of an interest in Waikiki Beach Walk will make the Hawaii Outrigger properties available to me.  As for Australia or other Asia Pacific Outrigger properties, like Tug Member Vice, I found only Wyndham properties in Australia -- no Outriggers appeared.  I went to www.outrigger.com, as suggested by Bob, and found to my surprise that no Outrigger properties are listed in Australia.  It appears to me that the Wyndham Website is not providing accurate information on the ORC program.  This makes me suspect either the accuracy of the information I was given at the Beach Walk presentation or my understanding of what was said.  I had hoped that ORC would provide access to a broader range of Outrigger properties.
> 
> ...


----------



## vice (Nov 28, 2017)




----------



## Jimag (Nov 28, 2017)

I have to agree with you that 553,000 points is a bit much.  By my calculations, that equals approximately $2,844 in MFs at Waikiki Beach Walk, and all you get is a one bedroom.  The property would need to be outstanding at that rate.  I got a week for a family reunion in a beautiful farmhouse in the middle of a vineyard in Provence, France for about $3,000 a few years ago.  Of course, that had nothing to do with Wyndham.


vice said:


> View attachment 5158


----------



## Jimag (Nov 28, 2017)

I went on Trip Advisor earlier this evening to see what I could get at one of the Hawaii Outrigger Resorts.  I found several open weeks.  I didn't make a note of what the cost would be but I remember that you could get seven days at one of them this spring for about $240 per night.  That's $1,680 weekly compared to $2,844 in MFs at Beach Walk.


----------



## Avislo (Nov 28, 2017)

Outrigger Resorts and Outrigger Resort by Wyndham are different.  Wyndham has only limited availability in the bigger Outrigger System.  There appears to be some confusion about this on this thread.  

The Central Collection is a designation of large urban city resorts.  A Central Collection Club is showing up in some places now that appears to have availability in both Club Wyndham Plus and Worldmark.


----------



## schoolmarm (Nov 28, 2017)

I have a resale Bali Hai contract and I can book both the Wyndham outrigger resorts in Hawaii and Australia, as well as the "Outrigger" resorts, such as the Plantation Kaihuna in Hawaii and the Maui Eldorado and some Ramada Resorts in Australia and New Zealand which are affiliate resorts. There are 16 resorts in Hawaii that I can book...some are Wyndham some are Outrigger "affiliate resorts". 

The Central collection are resorts/hotels in bigger cities that use a lot of points.


----------



## Jimag (Nov 28, 2017)

schoolmarm said:


> I have a resale Bali Hai contract and I can book both the Wyndham outrigger resorts in Hawaii and Australia, as well as the "Outrigger" resorts, such as the Plantation Kaihuna in Hawaii and the Maui Eldorado and some Ramada Resorts in Australia and New Zealand which are affiliate resorts. There are 16 resorts in Hawaii that I can book...some are Wyndham some are Outrigger "affiliate resorts".
> 
> The Central collection are resorts/hotels in bigger cities that use a lot of points.





Avislo said:


> Outrigger Resorts and Outrigger Resort by Wyndham are different.  Wyndham has only limited availability in the bigger Outrigger System.  There appears to be some confusion about this on this thread.
> 
> The Central Collection is a designation of large urban city resorts.  A Central Collection Club is showing up in some places now that appears to have availability in both Club Wyndham Plus and Worldmark.



Thanks Avislo and Schoolmarm,

I did a quick check and noted that Waikiki Beach Walk and Waikiki Outrigger, but not Waikiki Royal Garden, are in The Central Collection.  The Central Collection also includes Midtown 45 NYC, The Canterbury San Francisco, Belle Maison and Wyndham Avenue Plaza, but not WorldMark Avenue Plaza, in New Orleans, Grand Riverfront in Chicago, Harbor Lights in San Diego, WorldMark Balboa Park in San Diego, WordMark Camlin in Seattle, Skyline Tower in Atlantic City, and Old Town Alexandria in VA but not National Harbor in Maryland.

As you both said, The Central Collection properties seem to be located in urban areas.  However, all properties in large urban areas are not included in the collection.  Do you know whether classification of a property in The Central Collection has any relevance for us/owners?  It's hard for me to believe that Wyndham would have come up with the name only for appearances without something quantitative for the sales folks to tout, although I must admit that The Central Collection was never mentioned to me at a presentation.

Jim


----------



## Jimag (Nov 28, 2017)

On the other hand, maybe Tug Member Vice is correct in suggesting that "The Central Collection" is where Wyndham keeps all of the good reservations that get cancelled but never show back up, albeit only the good reservations at select urban locations.


----------



## Jimag (Nov 28, 2017)

Hey, Bob, you were right the following link is to an old thread that explains much about ORC.  It made for interesting reading.  https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php...wyndham-resale-in-hawaii.133367/#post-1599160

Jim


----------



## Avislo (Nov 28, 2017)

Wyndham advises there is no dedicated inventory to the Wyndham Club Plus Central Collection same for the Legacy Resort designation.


----------



## Jimag (Nov 28, 2017)

Oh well, I had hoped it had some significance.  The term "The Central Collection" implies something positive to me, unlike "The Legacy Collection," which implies something that is older and inherited, or even unwanted baggage.  Thanks for the clarification.  Where did you find it?  Jim


----------



## Avislo (Nov 28, 2017)

The Wyndham Representative answering the Wyndham number option 3 option 2.  The term Central Collection may show up as Avenue Collection on the Wyndham Club Plus site.  The representative also indicated that the Central Collection in addition to being urban settings also tends to involve extra fees i.e. parking etc.

If there is a impact on Club Plus owners it could be that the Avenue Collection resorts minus one for each one that goes to Wyndham Club Pass collection.

That means VIP discounts go away for the units going to Wyndham Club Pass and a additional fees would need to be paid.

For non-VIP it could mean no right to reserve the ones going to Wyndham Club pass.

The million dollar question is, in the future, are all of these different labels going to get their own dedicated inventory pools effectively dividing the current Wyndham Club Plus system into a number of different systems for reservations purposes.


----------



## Jimag (Nov 28, 2017)

Your million dollar question is just a tad upsetting, Avislo.  If they can find a way to do that so the system remains reasonably workable and they continue to be able to market timeshares, I bet they try it.  Differentiation would complicate matters and likely increase profit margins.  I just can't see how they can do that and maintain a reasonably attractive system.  There are always alternatives and the VIP program is the major carrot they have to encourage additional sales.  I think over the near term they will be evaluating the effect of their recent tinkering with VIP benefits on their customer base


----------



## Avislo (Nov 28, 2017)

I do not see this happening anytime soon in any massive amount.  What you are indicating is based on a assumption that that change would harm what is now the Club Wyndham Plus system.  I can easily imagine a situation could develop where it makes more not less inventory for high demand units.  The high demand units that are currently leaving  the system to whomever may become more difficult.  If that happens then the high demand ones would stay in the system.


----------



## OutSkiing (Nov 28, 2017)

vice said:


> It is seriously doubted by some others in this thread, but non-Wyndham Outrigger locations can in fact be booked (thanks to the wonderful, new, vastly improved, easy, owner-friendly way to get the most out of your ownership website) using resale Outrigger Wyndham points (Waikiki Beach Walk in my case.) This is not a good use (value wise) of points in my opinion.





schoolmarm said:


> I have a resale Bali Hai contract and I can book both the Wyndham outrigger resorts in Hawaii and Australia, as well as the "Outrigger" resorts, such as the Plantation Kaihuna in Hawaii and the Maui Eldorado and some Ramada Resorts in Australia and New Zealand which are affiliate resorts.



I too have a resale BaLi Hai and I can also book the 4 Wyndham resorts with 'Outrigger' in their name as well as at least one less clearly named Outrigger in Hawaii (Royal Seacliff). I eliminated all except Royal Seacliff from consideration for our trip due to their high point cost and/or small size.   The Outrigger.com site lists 21 resorts in Hawaii with only 5 in common with Wyndham (if I didn't miss any).

Can't these be seen without the Bali Hai or other Hawaii ownership?  Jimag, can you see the 4 Outriggers online?

Bob


----------



## OutSkiing (Nov 28, 2017)

'Central Collection' looks like a renaming of what was called "Avenue Collection" a while back .. on page 216 of the 2014/2015 directory.  They are the 'City' resorts. I think no particular benefit to this group affiliation. We like Chicago, Alexandria and Belle Mason.  Will get to Midtown and probably others someday. Something they have in common other than central location is great access to rapid transit.

Here's an online copy of that last Wyndham Directory: http://www.nxtbook.com/nxtbooks/wyndham/plus_membersdirectory1415/index.php

Bob


----------



## Avislo (Nov 28, 2017)

The Central Collection appears to be a critter of Club Wyndham Pass.  It is a mixture of Worldmark and Club Wyndham Plus resorts.

Please see Wyndham Club Pass Dream Book under the Whats New section of the Wyndham site.


----------



## OutSkiing (Nov 28, 2017)

Found the Outrigger eligible Resort listing in the old Members Directory.  What an odd mix of 6 Wyndham resorts .. most of which were not Outrigger to begin with (several were Pahio).  And of course the 4 actual Outriggers are not listed!:


----------



## Avislo (Nov 29, 2017)

Jimag said:


> ... As a separate matter, it is interesting to note that the information at Owner 101 lists the Margaritaville Vacation Club by Wyndham as an Ownership not as a Contract Type.  Do you think there is a practical membership distinction in classifying ORC and MVC differently?



These two forms of Wyndham Point ownership give certain booking rights into the parent resort timeshare system that non-owners at those properties that have Club Wyndham Plus/Access points from other locations do not have.


----------



## Jimag (Dec 4, 2017)

OutSkiing said:


> I too have a resale BaLi Hai and I can also book the 4 Wyndham resorts with 'Outrigger' in their name as well as at least one less clearly named Outrigger in Hawaii (Royal Seacliff). I eliminated all except Royal Seacliff from consideration for our trip due to their high point cost and/or small size.   The Outrigger.com site lists 21 resorts in Hawaii with only 5 in common with Wyndham (if I didn't miss any).
> 
> Can't these be seen without the Bali Hai or other Hawaii ownership?  Jimag, can you see the 4 Outriggers online?
> 
> Bob


Sorry it took so long for me to respond.  I just checked MyClubWyndham.com and of the 20 Hawaii properties I can view tonight, there are 11 Club Wyndham Plus Resorts, three Outrigger Associate Resorts, one Outrigger Associate Hotel, and four WorldMark Club Pass Resorts.  When I try to view the availability of the Outrigger properties, I receive a message that my membership type does not allow me to book accommodations at those properties.  I assume they will be available to me if I purchase an ORC eligible property in Hawaii, like Waikiki Beach Walk.  What's interesting to me tonight is that I thought I counted four Outrigger associate resorts and on Outrigger associate hotel when I checked last week.  Unless I was mistaken, an Outrigger resort dropped off the list since last week.  My assumption is that I miscounted last week.  Jim


----------



## philemer (Dec 4, 2017)

The Outrigger collection, which I have access to, is WAY too expensive for me. Also, very little availability. Not a good use of my pts.


----------



## Jimag (Dec 4, 2017)

philemer said:


> The Outrigger collection, which I have access to, is WAY too expensive for me. Also, very little availability. Not a good use of my pts.


I agree, Phil.  I compared the cost of booking one of the Outrigger resorts in cash directly from the Outrigger Website with the relative cost in Wyndham Plus points.  I computed the cost of the Wyndham points only in relation to the MFs at Waikiki Beach Walk and the cost in points was significantly more than the cash cost from Outrigger.  I assume the disparity would hold across all the Outrigger resorts.  Jim


----------



## OutSkiing (Dec 5, 2017)

Jimag said:


> When I try to view the availability of the Outrigger properties, I receive a message that my membership type does not allow me to book accommodations at those properties.


Well I'll be darned.  Mine says that too on any link that would take me to book it. So much for owning Bali Hai resale providing access to Outrigger.  I cannot even see number of bedrooms or points chart now. I know I saw those things when I was checking in June. Or maybe it was before the new web site.  If it mattered to me I would call and see if it's miss.configured but it doesn't for the foreseeable future.  Points were too high.

Bob


----------



## Jimag (Dec 5, 2017)

OutSkiing said:


> Well I'll be darned.  Mine says that too on any link that would take me to book it. So much for owning Bali Hai resale providing access to Outrigger.  I cannot even see number of bedrooms or points chart now. I know I saw those things when I was checking in June. Or maybe it was before the new web site.  If it mattered to me I would call and see if it's miss.configured but it doesn't for the foreseeable future.  Points were too high.
> 
> Bob



Bob, That's the same thing that happened to me.  I saw the cost in points when I checked last week and I was able to do the calculation that showed using Wyndham points to book an Outrigger resort cost significantly more than going to the Outrigger Website and paying cash for a similar booking.  Now I get the message that I don't have an appropriate membership to make the booking.  But I don't own an ORC eligible contract at present.  I thought Bali Hai was ORC eligible.  Regards, Jim


----------

